# Sono un'idiota.



## Principessa (28 Settembre 2013)

Ho preso spunto da alcune offese di oscuro verso Bender e volevo dire la mia in proposito.

Sono un'emerita idiota, una cogliona.

Come sapete, da poco convivo e ho l'affitto da pagare più le spese che io e il mio compagno ci dividiamo, non volendo fare la mantenuta anche se lui guadagna molto più di me.

Prima ancora di affrontare questa avventura, quando ero una bambocciona a carico di mia madre, mi sono messa da parte qualcosa per far fronte alle emergenze, qualora rimanessi senza lavoro.

Chi me l'ha fatto fare?

In giro ci sono uomini come Bender!



Mi sento veramente frustrata. Questo è un mondo fatto per gli scrocconi e i furbi.

Ricordo il figlio del mio ex, ubriacone, cocainomane, analfabeta ma con un posto fisso perchè raccomandato... al lavoro ci andava un giorno si e un giorno no e spendeva tutti i suoi soldi a fare festini stupidi con i suoi amici cerebrolesi. Oggi ha una figlia, che il nonno (il mio ex) mantiene assieme a tutti loro - figlio, fidanzata analfabeta, altro figlio e nuova compagna (su quest'ultima non ho nulla da dire, purtroppo è una persona molto sfortunata che non può lavorare).

L'altra figlia del mio ex vive con la madre e passa le serate in discoteca cercando il toy boy di turno che la ingroppa e poi le spezza il cuore.
Vitto e alloggio gratis, senza rotture di palle - perchè la madre è una tipa spirituale e zen - e paghetta lauta.

La mia migliore amica ha una casa regalatagli dal padre e finchè non ha trovato un fidanzato, non faceva che piagnucolare sulla sua cattiva sorte.

Un'altra amica ha i genitori che le hanno dato casa e le pagano tutte le bollette... e osa lamentarsi per i litigi stupidi con le sue altre amiche sceme. "A. è nervosa perchè il fidanzato non la caga e mi ha dato della stronza" gne gne gne "R. non si fa viva da tanto tempo... come posso fare?" gne gne gne "Nessuna casa editrice vuole pubblicare le mie poesie, che tragedia" (forse perchè fanno più cagare delle frasi smielate e sgrammaticate che girano su Facebook, un dito appiccicoso al culo).

Cazzo, ma che mi hanno insegnato i miei genitori nella vita? 

Dovevo piagnucolare come questi relitti umani, fingere di essere più fragile e debole di ciò che sono.

E dovrei trovare pure io un povero stronzo che mi mantiene e mi permette magari anche di mettergli le corna.

Che mondo di merda!


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Toy, adoro il tuo cinismo!
E comunque te lo confermo: non abbiamo proprio capito un cazzo nella vita :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto da alcune offese di oscuro verso Bender e volevo dire la mia in proposito.
> 
> Sono un'emerita idiota, una cogliona.
> 
> ...


Eh è veramente di merda


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto da alcune offese di oscuro verso Bender e volevo dire la mia in proposito.
> 
> Sono un'emerita idiota, una cogliona.
> 
> ...


Vedrai un giorno in cui tu vivi la tua posizione da cogliona come favorita, perché questa gente mantenuta si trova con un pugno di mosche. La vendetta più grande di un genitore è mantenere i suoi figli fino all'età avanzata, perché si trovano con niente e non sanno neanche come risolvere il problema. Allora verranno da te a piangere. E tu potrai dare una coccolina e sorridere dentro di te.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Non mi piace molto, neanche come ironia, questa esaltazione dei furbi o di chi riteniamo tali.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piace molto, neanche come ironia, questa esaltazione dei furbi o di chi riteniamo tali.


Veramente a me sembra una denigrazione ironica dei furbi. différents points de vue.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto da alcune offese di oscuro verso Bender e volevo dire la mia in proposito.
> 
> Sono un'emerita idiota, una cogliona.
> 
> ...



interessante la tua cerchia di amiche :mrgreen:

Cioè alla fine essere considerata dalla propria migliore amica un Relitto umano fa figo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente a me sembra una denigrazione ironica dei furbi. différents points de vue.


Non tanto. C'è sotto sotto un po' di ammirazione per chi sa manipolare gli altri e verso una vita comoda.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto. C'è sotto sotto un po' di ammirazione per chi sa manipolare gli altri e verso una vita comoda.


Leggi questa sfumatura nel post iniziale di toy?


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> interessante la tua cerchia di amiche :mrgreen:
> 
> Cioè alla fine essere considerata dalla propria migliore amica un Relitto umano fa figo:rotfl:


Si, per un periodo l'ho considerata così.

Non faceva che lamentarsi, con me poi... per delle cazzate emerite.

Trovare un fidanzato è molto molto più semplice che avere casa o trovare un lavoro.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto. C'è sotto sotto un po' di ammirazione per chi sa manipolare gli altri e verso una vita comoda.


Hai capito male.

Avrei potuto manipolare anche io certe persone - il mio ex, che ha un'interessante cerchia di parassiti intorno, oltre alla sua famiglia, proprio per il suo carattere.

Avrei potuto ottenere certe cose.

Non mi va di farlo.

Sono frustrata che i buoni principi, attualmente, non siano utili per ottenere una buona posizione sociale.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai capito male.
> 
> *Avrei potuto manipolare *anche io certe persone - il mio ex, che ha un'interessante cerchia di parassiti intorno, oltre alla sua famiglia, proprio per il suo carattere.
> 
> ...


 Il fatto è che se ci si tiene alla "buona posizione sociale" un po' di frustrazione per aver scelto la strada diretta e non veder raggiungere la meta c'è. Era questo che leggevo.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se ci si tiene alla "buona posizione sociale" un po' di frustrazione per aver scelto la strada diretta e non veder raggiungere la meta c'è. Era questo che leggevo.


No, tu hai scritto che provo ammirazione per chi è furbo e scroccone. Non è così.


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2013)

Se continuiamo a guardare chi sta meglio di noi' chi ha piu' di noi', chi p
otremmo mungere 
, non raggiungeremo mai il piacere di goderci quel poco o tanto che ci siamo guadagnato e costruito e, soprattutto, capire che basta poco per stare bene e, tolto l'indispensabile, e' incomprabile il vero benessere.

Chi ha troppo spesso non ha niente ed e' circondato da opportunisti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, tu hai scritto che provo ammirazione per chi è furbo e scroccone. Non è così.


Ammirazione? Invidia? Irritazione?
Scegli quel che preferisci ma disprezzo non lo vedo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se continuiamo a guardare chi sta meglio di noi' chi ha piu' di noi', chi potremmo mungere, non raggiungeremo mai il piacere di goderci quel poco o tanto che ci siamo guadagnato e costruito e, soprattutto, capire che basta poco per stare bene e, tolto l'indispensabile, e' incomprabile il vero benessere.
> 
> Chi ha troppo spesso non ha niente ed e' circondato da opportunisti.


:up:
Non so perché si è perso il piacere di apprezzare quel che si ha.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammirazione? Invidia? Irritazione?
> Scegli quel che preferisci ma disprezzo non lo vedo.


Secondo te io definisco falliti e relitti persone che non disprezzo? Strano.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se continuiamo a guardare chi sta meglio di noi' chi ha piu' di noi', chi p
> otremmo mungere
> , non raggiungeremo mai il piacere di goderci quel poco o tanto che ci siamo guadagnato e costruito e, soprattutto, capire che basta poco per stare bene e, tolto l'indispensabile, e' incomprabile il vero benessere.
> 
> Chi ha troppo spesso non ha niente ed e' circondato da opportunisti.


Non credo di essere l'unica in questo paese a dispiacersi e disprezzare i furbetti.

Questo non mi impedisce di apprezzare quello che ho.

Se non lo facessi, potrei diventare come loro, nessuno me lo impedisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica in questo paese a dispiacersi e disprezzare i furbetti.
> 
> Questo non mi impedisce di apprezzare quello che ho.
> 
> Se non lo facessi, potrei diventare come loro, nessuno me lo impedisce.


Allora, se apprezzi quello che hai o che ti stai costruendo, perché scrivi di essere un'idiota/ cogliona?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa, ma non te ne sei ancora accorta? Non ti sei ancora accorta che essere malati di mente porta molta fortuna nella società capitalistica pervasivamente avanzatissima in cui viviamo? Cioè, ancora ti stupisci che lo shopping compulsivo sia una benedizione dei mercati? Che i disturbi bipolari aiutino le performance dei manager? Che la tossicodipendenza è favorita in ogni forma? Che i sadici e gli schizofrenici hanno molte chances di diventare CEO? 
Eppure sono molti anni che il mondo è così, probabilmente almeno 40. Non c'è nessuna speranza di riscatto per le persone sane di mente, se non la nobile virtù del nascondimento e dell'eremitaggio, con cui si coltivano cose per lo più ignote (non dimenticate, proprio ignote) come l'affetto, la pietà, la giustizia, l'amore per l'arte, per la letteratura, per i sogni e insomma tutto quello che non si conta...


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora, se apprezzi quello che hai o che ti stai costruendo, perché scrivi di essere un'idiota/ cogliona?


Secondo me è un discorso puramente teorico: è sconcertata dalla facilità con cui potrebbe averne di più (avendo più pelo sullo stomaco, ovvio). Forse si rammarica che la sua coscienza glielo impedisca. 
E' l'eterna lotta tra il bene e il male, insomma


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, per un periodo l'ho considerata così.
> 
> Non faceva che lamentarsi, con me poi... per delle cazzate emerite.
> 
> Trovare un fidanzato è molto molto più semplice che avere casa o trovare un lavoro.


Motivo per il quale sono ancora single. Non mi fido


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora, se apprezzi quello che hai o che ti stai costruendo, perché scrivi di essere un'idiota/ cogliona?


Ma questo lo capisco benissimo. Anch'io mi sentirei idiota se non avessi già fatto l'esperienza di coloro che si sono trovati poi con la merda fino ai narici con qualcuno che li respingeva nella pozza ogni volta che si cercavano di liberare dal fardello della pigrizia e dell'indebito sfruttamento delle risorse altrui.

La fatica di alzarsi al nostro livello, dove noi dopo decine di anni siamo finalmente arrivati, è davvero molto alta, appesantita anche dal fatto che non essendo più giovani, si sente di più. E quindi dovranno combattere con tutte le ingiustizie contemporaneamente, scivolando e inciampando in continuazione, dove le prime conquiste di vita propria riguardano alcuni privilegi, che noi conosciamo fin dagli inizi.

Da cominciare ad esempio del fatto che non c'è più mamma che ci lava e stira i panni e pure la moglietta non lo sa fare perché appunto anche lei è stata mantenuta. Guarda conosco una coppia che ha 45 anni che mangia ancora tutti i giorni da "mamma" ed è gestita e riferita in tutto. Cosa pensi accade quando uno dei genitori, ma soprattutto la mamma, muore? Crolla un mondo. So già cosa dire: "Te l'avevo detto. Ora cosa vuoi che ti dica?"

Pagare affitti, bollette, vestirsi, mangiare. Figli, scuola, libri. Benzina, macchina, bollo. Ferie. Ferie?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Principessa, ma non te ne sei ancora accorta? Non ti sei ancora accorta che essere malati di mente porta molta fortuna nella società capitalistica pervasivamente avanzatissima in cui viviamo? Cioè, ancora ti stupisci che lo shopping compulsivo sia una benedizione dei mercati? Che i disturbi bipolari aiutino le performance dei manager? Che la tossicodipendenza è favorita in ogni forma? Che i sadici e gli schizofrenici hanno molte chances di diventare CEO?
> Eppure sono molti anni che il mondo è così, probabilmente almeno 40. Non c'è nessuna speranza di riscatto per le persone sane di mente, se non la nobile virtù del nascondimento e dell'eremitaggio, con cui si coltivano cose per lo più ignote (non dimenticate, proprio ignote) come l'affetto, la pietà, la giustizia, l'amore per l'arte, per la letteratura, per i sogni e insomma tutto quello che non si conta...


Ah no. Io ho avuto delle soddisfazioni che non hanno prezzo. Guarda, mi sento proprio bene quando penso a un ragazzo che ormai da anni cerca a rialzarsi, che prima mi faceva pure il terzo grado, chiamandomi scemo perché non sfruttavo gli altri come invece lo faceva lui. Gli posso ridere apertamente in faccia e gli leggo i suoi pensieri.

Ma man mano che ci riesce torna nella mia stima. Ma è veramente bello e soddisfacente vedere qualcuno nella merda quando se lo merita.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora, se apprezzi quello che hai o che ti stai costruendo, perché scrivi di essere un'idiota/ cogliona?


Ci vuole tanto ad accorgersi che sono sarcastica? 

Non disprezzo quello che ho, ce l'ho con i parassiti a tutti i livelli. Senza di loro il mondo sarebbe molto migliore.

Anzi, mi esprimo ancora meglio: se tutti fossero come me sarebbe un mondo migliore.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me è un discorso puramente teorico: è sconcertata dalla facilità con cui potrebbe averne di più (avendo più pelo sullo stomaco, ovvio). *Forse si rammarica che la sua coscienza glielo impedisca. *
> E' l'eterna lotta tra il bene e il male, insomma


Mmmh... 

Mi rammarico che esistano persone del genere.

Un esempio? Se quell'analfabeta del figlio del mio ex non fosse stato raccomandato, il suo posto di lavoro sarebbe andato a qualcuno che sicuramente meritava di più - ci vuole poco.

Come ha detto Quib, bisogna sperare che il mio ex campi cent'anni - lo spero solo perchè gli voglio un mondo di bene - perchè quando non ci sarà più, queste persone saranno finite.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se ci si tiene alla "buona posizione sociale" un po' di frustrazione per aver scelto la strada diretta e non veder raggiungere la meta c'è. Era questo che leggevo.


La frustrazione non è ammirazione, Brunetta.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ah no. Io ho avuto delle soddisfazioni che non hanno prezzo. Guarda, mi sento proprio bene quando penso a un ragazzo che ormai da anni cerca a rialzarsi, che prima mi faceva pure il terzo grado, chiamandomi scemo perché non sfruttavo gli altri come invece lo faceva lui. Gli posso ridere apertamente in faccia e gli leggo i suoi pensieri.
> 
> Ma man mano che ci riesce torna nella mia stima. Ma è veramente bello e soddisfacente vedere qualcuno nella merda quando se lo merita.


Oh, ma a volte, a volte, succede ancora, sì. Sono miracoli, esistono e pensa un po' che io ci credo! Ma non mi sveno sullo stesso terreno di quel tipo di gare lì. Forse sono solo fortunata


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Principessa, ma non te ne sei ancora accorta? Non ti sei ancora accorta che essere malati di mente porta molta fortuna nella società capitalistica pervasivamente avanzatissima in cui viviamo? Cioè, ancora ti stupisci che lo shopping compulsivo sia una benedizione dei mercati? Che i disturbi bipolari aiutino le performance dei manager? Che la tossicodipendenza è favorita in ogni forma? Che i sadici e gli schizofrenici hanno molte chances di diventare CEO?
> Eppure sono molti anni che il mondo è così, probabilmente almeno 40. Non c'è nessuna speranza di riscatto per le persone sane di mente, se non la nobile virtù del nascondimento e dell'eremitaggio, con cui si coltivano cose per lo più ignote (non dimenticate, proprio ignote) come l'affetto, la pietà, la giustizia, l'amore per l'arte, per la letteratura, per i sogni e insomma tutto quello che non si conta...


Adoro l'eremitaggio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Ci vuole tanto ad accorgersi che sono sarcastica?*
> 
> Non disprezzo quello che ho, ce l'ho con i parassiti a tutti i livelli. Senza di loro il mondo sarebbe molto migliore.
> 
> Anzi, mi esprimo ancora meglio: *se tutti fossero come me sarebbe un mondo migliore*.



senz'altro ci vuole il tuo acume

sul rosso: sarcastica, of course


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senz'altro ci vuole il tuo acume
> 
> sul rosso: sarcastica, of course


*
Di nuovo tarda di comprendonio.*

E' ovvio, visto il contesto, che mi riferisco al fatto che io, come molti altri, mi faccio un sedere così per mantenermi e non chiedo aiuto a nessuno. In questo sono indubbioamente migliore di altri.

Sul rosso: sincera, non sarcastica


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *
> Di nuovo tarda di comprendonio.*
> 
> E' ovvio, visto il contesto, che mi riferisco al fatto che io, come molti altri, mi faccio un sedere così per mantenermi e non chiedo aiuto a nessuno. In questo sono indubbioamente migliore di altri.
> ...


Sei proprio la principessa che non ho mai avuto...
Io e te...se mi trovavi vent'anni fa...oh se ce la intendevamo con uno sguardo...
Sarei stato il tuo cugino gemello...

ora posso essere solo uno zio gemello...

Grande....

Anch'io sai fossi stato meno idiota....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *
> Di nuovo tarda di comprendonio.*
> 
> E' ovvio, visto il contesto, che mi riferisco al fatto che io, *come molti altri*, mi faccio un sedere così per mantenermi e non chiedo aiuto a nessuno. In questo sono indubbioamente migliore di altri.
> ...





come molti altri, infatti


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come molti altri, infatti


E quindi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, ma a volte, a volte, succede ancora, sì. Sono miracoli, esistono e pensa un po' che io ci credo! Ma non mi sveno sullo stesso terreno di quel tipo di gare lì. Forse sono solo fortunata


Ognuno di noi partecipa a questa gara. E ognuno deve pagare il prezzo. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto da alcune offese di oscuro verso Bender e volevo dire la mia in proposito.
> 
> Sono un'emerita idiota, una cogliona.
> 
> ...



Mia madre e le persone che mi sono state vicine nell'infanzia mi dicevano spesso una frase: allontana le cattive compagnie o volente o nolente ne farai parte.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia madre e le persone che mi sono state vicine nell'infanzia mi dicevano spesso una frase: allontana le cattive compagnie o volente o nolente ne farai parte.


L 'ho fatto. Ma, amiche a parte, il solo sapere che ancora esistono, mi da noia.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> L 'ho fatto. Ma, amiche a parte, il solo sapere che ancora esistono, mi da noia.


Bhe, bello questo.


----------

